# Favorite and Least favorite pseudo legend



## DocileBadger (Aug 14, 2015)

And why?

Fav: *Hydreigon*-Little tidbit, Tyranitar was my favorite psuedo throughout Gens 2-4, due in part to how awesome it was in the Celebi movie+Pokemon version of Godzilla. But, come Gen 5 and this badass demon hydra before me manages to usurps TTar from the throne(I still like him though). I pretty much love everything abouf Hydreigon. It's type combines my two favorites, it's design is nothing short of awesome, it's concepts are awesome(Yamata no Orochi+King Ghidorah), and it's a beast in battle. Hydreigon is my favorite pseudo legend, aswell as my current all time favorite Pokemon, and I don't think that's going to change for a long while.

Least Fav: *Dragonite*-Now I don't actually dislike Dragonite. At all honestly. I respect it as the original Dragon type and pseudo legend, it's just that it is the pseudo I pay the least attention to. I don't hate the design but it's not one that does it for me. In truth what makes me not to fond of Dragonite is the fact that I always viewed it as a rival to Charizard, and since I was a big Charizard fan back in the day, you can guess who I was rooting for whenever these two clashed. Even though he wasn't a Dragon type, I always saw Charizard as the better dragon in design.


So your Fav and Least Fav pseudo legend, and why?


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 14, 2015)

My favorite is probably Garchomp. I haven't gotten to really use the others recently aside from Gen 4 Tyranitar. But Garchomp's fun with Hone Claws and Dragon Rush, plus it's fast. I have a Deino on my team now, and it's been haxing the shit out of things. Kinda has to because it's Timid with base 35 SpAtk. Holding out on my verdict until it gets to Hydreigon.

Doesn't Gen 3 technically have 2? Iirc Metagross and Salamence are tied for BST, and are near the end of the Pokedex, and the pseudo doesn't need to be a Dragon. My least favorite might be Salamence because I just find its design boring, but I also don't have Gen 6, so I can't say much for Goodra either.


----------



## DocileBadger (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes gen 3 introduced two pseudos in Metagross and Salamence


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2015)

Dragonite is still the best for me. Extreme speed pushes it over the edge. I want a mega evo asap.

Hydreigon is the worst by far for me. Looks stupid.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 18, 2015)

Gen 3's Metagross is my fav (WITH NOOOOOO MEGA-EVO). Giant metal crab is always cool, but that mega evo is just...... 

Guess it's Hydreigon now as my fav. Love it's design, really solid, and I like how it was made as Ghetsis's final pokemon.


Least fav is Garchomp. Seriously tho, that thing is overrated as hell. Everyone and their mother likes Garchomp.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 18, 2015)

Dragonite is best because dragonite is epic. Salamence is worst because it keeps trying to screw over dragonite and its mega looks incredibly dumb.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2016)

Fav:Garchomp he an badass landshark whit an awesome moveset and he get two scythes on his mega.

least Favragonite look derpy and boring as fuck.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh shit, it's really hard to pick, since I happened to like all of them. 
So for my case, it's going to be in order:
1. Hydreigon
2. Garchomp
3. Metagross
4. Goodra
5. Salamence
6. Tyranitar
7. Dragonite

So in this case, Hydreigon being my top-favorite and Dragonite being the bottom (I still like it tho, it's just really hard to pick).


----------



## Felt (Feb 28, 2016)

*Favourite:*

Salamence:  In terms of looks it's easily the best and I enjoy having it in my team.  I'm currently aiming to get Shiny version.

*Least Favourite:*

Garchomp:  I've never actually had one in my team, but whenever I've fought against them they pwn me.  Lances Garchomp in HG/SS killed me too many times and I'll never truly get over that!


----------



## lacey (Feb 28, 2016)

*Most favourite* - Hydreigon. I've grown really fond of it, and I love it's pre-evolutions as well.

*Least favourite* -Dragonite. Dratini+Dragonair master race.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2016)

I love most of the Pseudos, Goodra is easily #1 for me but i can't help but loving my shiny Dragonite or Hydreigon.


Least favorite is Metagross and Salamace their designs are terrible.


----------



## Sumu (Mar 18, 2016)

Fav- Garchomp, love it's design and typing plus Gen 4 is my fav

Least fav- Goodra, I don't really dislike it just don't like it's design.


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> *Least Favourite:*
> 
> Garchomp:  I've never actually had one in my team, but whenever I've fought against them they pwn me.  Lances Garchomp in HG/SS killed me too many times and I'll never truly get over that!



OK, since posting this I decided to train up a Garchomp and it's a beast!  It's my fav for competitive battling at the moment, though I still would rate a few others over it in terms of "favourites" even if I'm never going to use them on my team.


----------



## Saru (Mar 29, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Oh shit, it's really hard to pick, since I happened to like all of them.
> So for my case, it's going to be in order:
> 1. Hydreigon
> 2. Garchomp
> ...




Good idea.

1. Metagross
2. Garchomp
3. Salamence
4. Hydreigon
5. Dragonite
6. Tyranitar
7. Goodra

They're all cool though.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 4, 2016)

My favorite Pseudo Legend is Goodra (though I agree there was a lot of wasted potential. I wanted an actual defensive pseudo, with access to recovery and stalling methods).

My least favorite is Dragonite.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't think I have a favorite out of them, I almost never use most them recently. I do remember tho in Gen2 I really liked Tyranitar. In OR the one I use most of the time out of them is Salamence.

I also remember that I have always wanted Dragonite in the first 2 generations. However, when I finally got it (which was painful) I really did not feel that it was THAT amazing! 

I guess it might have gotten better with new generations introducing new moves for it, but by this time it happened, there are already way too many Pokemon and rivals for him that I do not seem to care about using him anymore.


----------



## Alita (Jul 2, 2016)

Favorite - Dragonite

Least Favorite - Garchomp


----------



## Bonly (Jul 2, 2016)

Dragonite is easily my favorite. I love his design and I really love his shiny and I've used him in every Gen since Gen one and he's come in clutch in multiple matches for me when it comes to be my physically powerhouse especially with life orb. And his huge range of physical attacks such as the elemental punches, Extreme speed, Aqua jet, Outrage, Superpower Earthquake, Giga Impact, Iron Head, Aqua Tail and Stone edge. So many options to have makes him great and then he got moves like Roost, Dragon Dance, Toxic, Light Screen, Safeguard, Double Team, Thunder Wave, Tailwind and he can learn all the moves to change the whether. And on the flip side I can also run a special Dragonite which people don't expect to often and with moves like Ice Beam, Flamethrower, Thunderbolt, Focus Blast, Draco Meteor, Hurricane, and Hyper Beam. He's easily one of my top 10 fave Pokes. 

Least Favorite would be Hydreigon. I skipped Gen 5 and since then I haven't really gave him a shot since he seems like to much of a pain to train up(dude evolve at lvl 60+ IIRC). Who knows maybe in Gen 7 I might give him a shot


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 12, 2016)

Dragonite is my favorite, back in the day I actually grinded the casino enough to have 6 dratinis, and I raised them all up to level 100 dragonites. 

Least favorite I guess would be Goodra, I don't hate the thing, I like all of the pseudo's but this one is at the bottom for me


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2016)

Garchomp > Dragonite > Metagross > Tyranitar > Salamence > Hydreigon > Goodra


----------



## charles101 (Aug 5, 2016)

Metagross >= Goodra > Dragonite > Tyranitar >= Salamence = Garchomp >> Hydreigon


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2016)

Metagross
Dragonite
Salamence
Tyranitar
Goodra
Garchomp
Hydreigon

The last two, I don't like.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Garchomp
> Hydreigon
> 
> The last two, I don't like.



blasphemy


----------

